# 8 year old AQHA gelding



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I really like him. The only thing that stands out (to my untrained eye) that may work against you with dressage is his long back. Interested to see what the othesr say. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

His is cute - very petite face. He almost looks half Arab in the second photo. 

He looks like the type to be fairly versatile to a variety of low level pursuits.

This guy still doesn't scream dressage with his fairly low neck tie in, downhill build, longish back/coupling and somewhat upright shoulder. I think he may also be tied in at the knee. These things will work against his ability to get off his front end and engage his hind end. However with that said I do think he would do fine at low levels and with improved muscling would look a lot better.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I saw Arab, too!

He's cute. 

What level Dressage are you looking to do?


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I've seen that you've been looking at a lot a horses by the posts. What is your price range for the horses you are interested in?


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm only asking because I saw from your info on the post that you are in the WI area and I looked up horses in that area. Sorry for the creepiness but I have a thing with looking up horses... Since I can't buy a horse right now I like to help other people.

I saw this ad and I really like that appy. http://www.wildwebranchers.com/dundreaminforsale.htm She looks the part for doing some dressage or english and trail riding.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

The only thing I see in him is a slightly low neck set that would possibly be a problem with dressage. If you're just doing lower levels, there's no worries. 

I don't see the steep shoulder, but there is a glare in the unsaddled pic, so it could be that. He seems to be very well balanced with a slightly long back- nothing to worry about though. It's only slightly long. 

From the looks of his topline and also the riding pics, he seems to be working very well over his back. I don't think it would very difficult at all to school him in dressage and be successful


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

everyone beat me to it. longish back and low neck tie in are not ideal for dressage but sounds like you are more so looking for an all arounder. No reason this horse couldn't fit the bill if all other signs align. He is handsome!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Boldenheart:

That app (Dun Dreamin' Appaloosa Ranch---Horses For Sale!!!) is not a good dressage prospect for a number of reasons. I won't take this off topic here.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not the best pictures to critique. Too blurry with too many shadows. 

I do see a long back, which is deceiving because his withers are set back. You may have a bit more difficult time getting a good saddle fit because of those withers. The shoulder is a tad bit steep in comparison to the hindquarters, but not bad at all. 

Hard to tell about anything else.


----------

